# best bag solution for mk4 gti



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2187576/

is this a good kit ?!?!?!


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

The real question is: how much do you want to spend?


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Idk exactly what I'm looking for ...I think digital would be nice....deff want low and ....hmmm what else is there to want?. As for price maybe 2000-2500 give or take


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

if you have the cash to spend i would say go accuair


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

vdubbbgti said:


> if you have the cash to spend i would say go accuair


now what is accuair ...apposed to not accuair?


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

andrew m. said:


> here's a little supplemental reading on air ride
> 
> AccuAir e-Level
> 
> Non- AccuAir Kit [Analog Kit]


thank you for that just read and it makes alittle more sense now , so if i choose NOT to go with accuair , am i really misssing out on that much ? 

and i was on bagriders and found http://bagriders.com/modlab/product...L-KIT-WITH-SWITCHSPEED-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html


or 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK4-GOLF{47}GTI-FULL-KIT-WITH-AUTOPILOT-DIGITAL-MANAGEMENT.html


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

just4play said:


> thank you for that just read and it makes alittle more sense now , so if i choose NOT to go with accuair , am i really misssing out on that much ?
> 
> and i was on bagriders and found http://bagriders.com/modlab/product...L-KIT-WITH-SWITCHSPEED-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
> 
> ...


^^ pros and cons of each setup?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

just4play said:


> ^^ pros and cons of each setup?


Switchspeed all day long.


It includes the same manifold as the e-level setup, which is an all-in-one unit that works flawlessly. Accuair also has phenomenal customer support. You can also upgrade this kit to e-level down the road, which is really handy. You don't get presets, but they're not that accurate on a PSI based system anyway. The controller has a nice finish and is nice to hold\press buttons.

I


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Tucked said:


> Switchspeed all day long.
> 
> 
> It includes the same manifold as the e-level setup, which is an all-in-one unit that works flawlessly. Accuair also has phenomenal customer support. You can also upgrade this kit to e-level down the road, which is really handy. You don't get presets, but they're not that accurate on a PSI based system anyway. The controller has a nice finish and is nice to hold\press buttons.
> ...


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

the accuair manifolds way better than all the other and the switchspeed brain is better than the airlift


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Tucked said:


> The real question is: how much do you want to spend?


or wait for it :laugh:

bombers = months
airlift = days


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

eh, wouldn't go that far.

some outfits have inventory of bagyard. :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Get ahold of will at bagriders he will set you up


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Get ahold of will at bagriders he will set you up


will do ...jusss talked to brandon fron socalstance. he gave me good info , but said go with autopilot ... so now im really on the fence.


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

info on bag kit above


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

just4play said:


> will do ...jusss talked to brandon fron socalstance. he gave me good info , but said go with autopilot ... so now im really on the fence.


don't go with autopilot.

pressure based systems are extremely inaccurate, just do your homework and it'll be come more obvious as to why you shouldn't use the autopilot.


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

buck_russell said:


> don't go with autopilot.
> 
> pressure based systems are extremely inaccurate, just do your homework and it'll be come more obvious as to why you shouldn't use the autopilot.


ugh and ecs has a sale on auto pilot kit for 1999


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

its a ok kit but spend the extra money


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

vdubbbgti said:


> its a ok kit but spend the extra money


which one would you get?


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paul, i'd look on Bagriders if I were you, Will is absolutely awesome and will answer 1,000 questions if you need. I've called him numerous times about my Bagyards and he's been the complete man! 
As for the kit, I see most mk4 going with the Autopilot Digital, or the Accuair setups, Switchspeed is what i'm going for!
Let me know bud, text me details! :laugh:

Forgot to add...I think Autopilot, and Switchspeed are also in the 2-2.5k range! :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

R321518 said:


> Paul, i'd look on Bagriders if I were you, Will is absolutely awesome and will answer 1,000 questions if you need. I've called him numerous times about my Bagyards and he's been the complete man!
> As for the kit, I see most mk4 going with the Autopilot Digital, or the Accuair setups, Switchspeed is what i'm going for!
> Let me know bud, text me details! :laugh:
> 
> Forgot to add...I think Autopilot, and Switchspeed are also in the 2-2.5k range! :thumbup:


 Also heard that Autopilot after a certain amount of times become inaccurate, someone actually posted something about his drive selection was so inaccurate when he used it, he messed up all his fenders bc it was too low or something, I have no idea or experience so don't quote me on that, lol. 
I like the Switchspeed because it a digital setup, basically an easy manual, Swoops recommended it to me, and I looked into it and loved it.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive had an avs switchbox which wasnt bad, basically just a simple switchspeed without any speed control, then next was switchspeed which is a very nice and easy to use system, i loved myne when i had it and never had one issue. Now i am running e-level and couldnt be happier after I got the sensors workin correctly and finally set up. I was going to go with the autopilot but a few friends have had to replace the controller and the one function does not work, I know they are working on a new system tho which will have a valve block like the UV4. I have also had bombers/masontech/and airlift struts and all are good. Dont forget to check out *openroadtuning* as well


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

R321518 said:


> Also heard that Autopilot after a certain amount of times become inaccurate, someone actually posted something about his drive selection was so inaccurate when he used it, he messed up all his fenders bc it was too low or something, I have no idea or experience so don't quote me on that, lol.
> I like the Switchspeed because it a digital setup, basically an easy manual, Swoops recommended it to me, and I looked into it and loved it.


so u would get the switchspeed one from bagriders?


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

R321518 said:


> Also heard that Autopilot after a certain amount of times become inaccurate, someone actually posted something about his drive selection was so inaccurate when he used it, he messed up all his fenders bc it was too low or something, I have no idea or experience so don't quote me on that, lol.
> I like the Switchspeed because it a digital setup, basically an easy manual, Swoops recommended it to me, and I looked into it and loved it.


not only is it inaccurate it has a safety lock out which doesn't let you run the 'auto ride' feature below a certain pressure -- i think it's like 30 or 35psi. 

switchspeed + dakota gauge all day. :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's what someone was saying in the thread he was bashing it, that sucks. Yeah Switchspeed and the Dakota Digital Gauge from Bagriders seems like an awesome combo, and when I complete my kit that's going to be my management. Check it out on Bagriders Paul! I wanted the Accuair E-level, and asked Swoops about it, and he recommeneded the Switchspeed and that's the way I decided to go.


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

just4play said:


> so u would get the switchspeed one from bagriders?


I am getting the Switchspeed haha


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

R321518 said:


> Yeah, that's what someone was saying in the thread he was bashing it, that sucks. Yeah Switchspeed and the Dakota Digital Gauge from Bagriders seems like an awesome combo, and when I complete my kit that's going to be my management. Check it out on Bagriders Paul! I wanted the Accuair E-level, and asked Swoops about it, and he recommeneded the Switchspeed and that's the way I decided to go.


if you have an IRS car, I'd go e-level. don't believe everything you read or hear. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

buck_russell said:


> don't believe everything you read or hear. :thumbup:


deff listen to this, this guy knows his stuff :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, let me know your decision Paul!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea, def get accuair either way. switchspeed paired with a dakota is a great setup. E level is awesome to, but im perfectly happy with switchspeed haha. As stated above, autopilot is pretty inaccurate and when we are talking about cars as light as ours being off by even only 5-10 PSI can be alot more than youd picture in height difference.

if you hold an accuair controller and hold an autopilot controller your decision will be made anyway.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

I have the Dakota digital DHC-2002. It's air pressure and ride height combined. I don't have the ride height sensors installed yet but plan on it when i get back from this deployment. I will say, adjusting ride height by pressure only is very inconsistent. I have had zero experience with any other systems but I haven't had any problems with this one and the price wasn't too high. I know I didn't give you too much of a comparison on it but I figured I would throw out another option for you to consider. :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

The autopilot controller just feels cheap


----------

